
Get Your First 20 Customers: $2k ARR for 'deep learning interviews/walkthroughs' - hackerews
https://www.demandrush.com/problems/industry-ml-tutorials
======
szxttesz
That's a very clever way of phrasing it, using arr instead of mrr.

Sorry to say, but I think your project is dead. You completely failed to
capitalise on the 1k upvotes on your Show hn post.

As a developer, the opacity of the process and the people behind the
(ridiculous) low ball offers is a buzz kill. How do I know people will
actually pay up?

If my guesstimate is correct, you gained in the low hundreds in mailing list
subscribers which is low for such a successful post. Reason? The opacity.

Now I think we can expect the daily spamming of your posts on hn. Sorry to
say, none of them will be successful.

Sorry to be brutal, it's what I feel and hopefully it helps you.

